# Stevens Pass :D



## walove (May 1, 2009)

what type of riding are you into, i can send you in the right direction. stevens on a weekend can be a bit of a shit show but if you plan your day right you can avoid the crowds. 

weather is supposed to be warm and clear so there shouldnt be any snow on the roads. slushy park laps sound good right now compared to no snow and sub zero temps in montana


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Drive slow, have fun, don't die.


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

walove said:


> what type of riding are you into, i can send you in the right direction. stevens on a weekend can be a bit of a shit show but if you plan your day right you can avoid the crowds.
> 
> weather is supposed to be warm and clear so there shouldnt be any snow on the roads. slushy park laps sound good right now compared to no snow and sub zero temps in montana


I was thinking of just a groomed runs. Mostly hogsback 

Also... where would I park? Cuz ik when i go up with my dad he takes the first right into the first available parking lot.
Are there other lots?

Lastly, wut time should I go? 7 am? I just don't wanna get there and have the entire lot full.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

xsea said:


> I was thinking of just a groomed runs. Mostly hogsback
> 
> Also... where would I park? Cuz ik when i go up with my dad he takes the first right into the first available parking lot.
> Are there other lots?
> ...



sure... ride hogsback on a weekend if you like standing in line for 30 minutes, only to have a 30-45 second ride back down to the lift, only to stand in line for another 30 minutes, rinse and repeat...

my suggestions would be to go straight to the backside and stay there until it closes at 4.

enjoy...


----------



## radiopayola (Mar 23, 2008)

huckfin said:


> sure... ride hogsback on a weekend if you like standing in line for 30 minutes, only to have a 30-45 second ride back down to the lift, only to stand in line for another 30 minutes, rinse and repeat...
> 
> my suggestions would be to go straight to the backside and stay there until it closes at 4.
> 
> enjoy...


Seconded... Hogsback is good for getting to Tye Mill on a busy weekend day. That's it.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

radiopayola said:


> Seconded... Hogsback is good for getting to Tye Mill on a busy weekend day. That's it.


Its not even good for that. Big chief is where its at on weekends to get to the backside/tye mill


----------



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

You won't need the snow tyres. It hasn't snowed in awhile so you won't even need chains. My group arrived around 11am last Sunday and managed to get into the first lot, though it was much busier than at 9am which is when we normally arrive (leaving around 6:30 but we make a few stops to pick people up). 

Stevens on the weekend has been packed ever since ski/snowboard school started. My friends who could do the backside escaped there but the rest of us stuck to Brooks and Skyline, which were both far less crowded than Hogsback. Last Sunday you could almost ride straight onto the Brooks chairlift while Hogsback was chockers.


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

huckfin said:


> sure... ride hogsback on a weekend if you like standing in line for 30 minutes, only to have a 30-45 second ride back down to the lift, only to stand in line for another 30 minutes, rinse and repeat...
> 
> my suggestions would be to go straight to the backside and stay there until it closes at 4.
> 
> enjoy...


I have never been to the backside.. is it a lot of blacks?
I'm just an intermediate boarder



Kayeby said:


> You won't need the snow tyres. It hasn't snowed in awhile so you won't even need chains. My group arrived around 11am last Sunday and managed to get into the first lot, though it was much busier than at 9am which is when we normally arrive (leaving around 6:30 but we make a few stops to pick people up).
> 
> Stevens on the weekend has been packed ever since ski/snowboard school started. My friends who could do the backside escaped there but the rest of us stuck to Brooks and Skyline, which were both far less crowded than Hogsback. Last Sunday you could almost ride straight onto the Brooks chairlift while Hogsback was chockers.


Thanks, i'll probably leave my house at 6:30. So even if I get there 30 mins early ill just take a quick nap


----------



## radiopayola (Mar 23, 2008)

xsea said:


> I have never been to the backside.. is it a lot of blacks?
> I'm just an intermediate boarder


There are a couple of ways down that are blue, and the blacks aren't too bad. I'm not sure what you mean by intermediate, but it's probably at least worth a look.

http://www.stevenspass.com/Stevens/SiteAssets/files/main/Stevens-Mountain-Map-2012-2013back.pdf


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

park in the first lot if you already have a pass, if not park on the north side of the road by the bridge, really the closest to the lodge. 

with no new snow 9am to 10am is not that crowded so you can ride hogs or skyline, as the line grows move to tye mill, and then the back side. all the ski schoolers take lunch from 12 to 1 so its a good time to hit the front side runs again. take a late lunch and after that the crowds have started to leave so the lines arnt bad after 3.

the main run down the back side "Gemini" great for intermediate riders off of the tye mill and jupiter chairs. nice long run and the lines are shorter.


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

walove said:


> park in the first lot if you already have a pass, if not park on the north side of the road by the bridge, really the closest to the lodge.
> 
> with no new snow 9am to 10am is not that crowded so you can ride hogs or skyline, as the line grows move to tye mill, and then the back side. all the ski schoolers take lunch from 12 to 1 so its a good time to hit the front side runs again. take a late lunch and after that the crowds have started to leave so the lines arnt bad after 3.
> 
> the main run down the back side "Gemini" great for intermediate riders off of the tye mill and jupiter chairs. nice long run and the lines are shorter.


Where is tye mill located? I haven't gone to stevens in 3 years.
Also, is it true brooks is mostly park now?
I really like the soft snow on brooks and I tend to avoid skyline as there is a lot of ice/moguls.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

xsea said:


> Where is tye mill located? I haven't gone to stevens in 3 years.
> Also, is it true brooks is mostly park now?
> I really like the soft snow on brooks and I tend to avoid skyline as there is a lot of ice/moguls.


Tye mill is the main run to the backside. Brooks almost all park now.For intermediate riding by yourself hogsback isn't that bad in the singles line and still access some of the better blue runs. I like the blue run down kehr's also. The intermediate runs on the backside are ok but are limited to two, but the lines are short.


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> Tye mill is the main run to the backside. Brooks almost all park now.For intermediate riding by yourself hogsback isn't that bad in the singles line and still access some of the better blue runs. I like the blue run down kehr's also. The intermediate runs on the backside are ok but are limited to two, but the lines are short.


Alright, thank you very much


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

You guys were totally right.
The place got crowded QUICK.
Even arriving at 8:30 the parking lots were pretty crowded and the lifts still had a wait time. Around 10 it got extremely hectic so I went to the back side.
Guess what? Still crowded.
I guess most of my riding will be on tuesdays where the crowd is smaller.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Did you have fun at least? I was up there on Sunday and it was great springtime conditions and the park crew was doing a good job with the upkeep. Snow stayed soft for the most parts and the lines weren't totally unreasonable


----------

